# The reason that I carry



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My property has high rocky places as well as low swampy areas. I used to always carry a gun everywhere. What a hassle. If you see one of these earplugs were required, if you sweat they rust. I started packing a flip about five years ago it is a perfect tool to deal with snakes. Was out shooting today from ten meters. Went to retrieve some ammo, came back and there he was right where I was standing. Bout got me! I've just recently had to change to butterfly so this is my first official devil full butter.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Garter Snake!


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Good shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

He strayed directly into the kill zone! Nice shootin buddy


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shooting Ibojoe ???????? How u like those pouches?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys! Luck I love those pouches! The 44 lead is working well too as you can see. Thanks my friend!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> Garter Snake!


Copperhead. Next nastiest thing to a Moccasin.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

flipgun said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Garter Snake!
> ...


Right on. Near where I live there is a road through the swamp that insane numbers of snakes group up on during bad storms. It literally looks like some India Jones crap.

Anyway. I had to go kill snakes in the backyard as a kid so my sister could play. A slingshot would have been a far better tool than the shovel I used. 
Ihave
Great shooting. Never have to worry about Copperheads and Moccasins being on the endangered species list.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Joe !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

" Never have to worry about Copperheads and Moccasins being on the endangered species list."

They're nasty too. Okies that will eat 'Possum, Armadillo and **** won't touch 'em.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice kill but if he was in kill zone it was suicide by slingshot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Garter Snake!
> ...


 You got that right. And unfortunately we have both. They usually run in pairs here and this was right out by my catch box bout 50 yards from the house. I'll be on my toes for a while. It's amazing how effective a flip is on them. At two yards, it's a direct hit every time. I practice with a short piece of hose with a shot gun shell stuck on the end.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, the hose is an intelligent way to practice, kudos to you dude. I have to ask, I see the entry wound on the snake just behind its head, but why does it look split open a few inches further down? Also, have you considered a snakeskin wrap on any of your slingshot handles (you could probably do 4-5 handles a snake, or a really neat hatband)? if you didn't want to do that personally, I'm sure TruthOrNothing would be happy to take the "Python micarta" a step further... :naughty:

Glad it didn't get you


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

good shot! nice sling, did you make that?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm speechless, you are one brave individual!!!!! That s a fine looking shooter.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The thing about copper heads... They should should call them hard heads. Lead to the head will knock em out, but you can't flatten it. So I go to the neck right behind the head..... I built the flip out a big ol Osage fork. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great shot.

Yep, I carry a slingshot with me all the time when I'm outside working. Actually prefer the SS instead of a pistol. Always practicing for those head shots. Got a lot of big diamondback rattlers here out west.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Yep, I carry a slingshot with me all the time when I'm outside working. Actually prefer the SS instead of a pistol. Always practicing for those head shots. Got a lot of big diamondback rattlers here out west.


. It seems as I get older even a 22 pistol hurts my ears and truth be known im better with a Slingshot. I even bought a judge 410 but man that sucker is loud. So I like to toss a couple of paint balls out on the ground and bust em. Loads of fun. At least weve never had a problem with rattlers. That might be more than I could take.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing Joe! Nice hit!  That copperhead is not so active animore.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot.
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean about hurting the ears. I'm 60 now and my ears are a lot more sensitive too. Already have hearing damage and ringing in the ears as it is! Used to instruct rifle shooting. Slingshots are a much more pleasant way to enjoy my addiction to shooting lol.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I never was to good at pulling a trigger. It seems I've been pulling things back and letting them go my whole life. Slingshots seem to be a natural transition from archery


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Great shot. Joe, I was wondering why you had to go to butterfly?

winnie


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good to hear from you Winnie, the arthritis has got so bad in my hands I had to make yet another change. I cannot grip the pouch with my thumbs or my nuckles anymore. After watching some of Dan Hood videos, I made the switch to butterfly using his "fist grip". It works really great. Luck over skill helped me out a BUNCH with the form. So im shooting some what pain free. Im lovin it


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great shooting Joe!

I wish we had your year round warm weather up here...but not the poisonous critters that go with it...lol...

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice shooting! I myself used to carry a beefed up Crosman 2240 in .22 while living in BC for 2 years for rattlers. Though not quite as loud as a .22lr it still had quite a bark. Frankly I knew I could shoot just as well at the distances we were to see them at using a slingshot, so the effort of keeping a gun - as you stated - simply became a hassle. Well done & stay safe!


----------

